# Wireless networking hardware?



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm setting up a wireless network for a friend, which consists of an older desktop, Inspiron 6400 laptop, as well as a new desktop I just built. 

The old desktop is in the study room which will be hardwired to the router (also in the same room). The desktop I just built is almost on the other side of the house; its on the same level, but is 4-5 rooms away, with a corridor alongside each of the rooms. Between the 4-5 rooms, on the OTHER side of the corridor (seperated by a wall) is the longue room, where the laptop will be used. Im pretty sure the walls are not brick, just gyprock.

What I need is the wireless card for the desktop I built, as well as the router itself. I pretty much want full reception for all the computers, so it never drops out. The person I am doing it for was going to spend $200 on a Belkin Wireless Pre-N Router (802.11g) but its pretty old, and I am pretty sure I can get a better deal for her.

I dont really have a budget, but the cheaper the better. Basically, I really dont want to spend more than $200 on the router and card, and as I said, the cheaper the better.

My current router is an SMC WBR14-G, and that gives me full reception (with the Inspiron 9300 laptop) down two flights of stairs with double brick walls between...and thats only $60. (Got it two years ago on ebay for $45 posted ). Hence, something cheap and reliable should be good .


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2007)

Look into MIMO products. They usually have better output and reception. I have a ZyXel X550. It was cheap, and it's plenty powerful.


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2007)

cheap pci wifi card n cantenna, 

http://flakey.info/antenna/waveguide/

or tin foil parabolic for small wifi antennas

http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html
also good for routers with antennas

using a both for wifi connection to another house across the street, boosts signal a bit

but if you want a good usb wifi device go for a hawking hi-gain wireless usb dish,
might be a bit expensive but worth it for the signal range n quality


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Look into MIMO products. They usually have better output and reception. I have a ZyXel X550. It was cheap, and it's plenty powerful.



Tried searching the ZyXel X550...nothing around over here . I shall look into MIMO products . Thanks for the heads up.



spud107 said:


> cheap pci wifi card n cantenna,
> 
> http://flakey.info/antenna/waveguide/
> 
> ...



As cool as that looks, I wouldnt do it for someone im doing a job for ...I might try it on my network though . 



BTW guys, internet is ADSL, but looking to upgrade to ADSL2+ soon. (Normal routers take cable + ADSL dont they; its just the ADSL routers don't take cable)


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2007)

heres the dish 
http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/productlist.php?CatID=32&FamID=60&ProdID=280



> BTW guys, internet is ADSL, but looking to upgrade to ADSL2+ soon. (Normal routers take cable + ADSL dont they; its just the ADSL routers don't take cable)


not sure, iv used both an asdl router and broadband router with an asdl modem, just used the lan ports on both


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

spud107 said:


> not sure, iv used both an asdl router and broadband router with an asdl modem, just used the lan ports on both



I wouldnt know TBH, its just what I thought.


Now, another quick question...the person that im doing this network for knows someone who is into the latest tech and what not. Now, he is persistent in telling her to get the "Belkin Wireless Pre-N Router". I can't see whats so good about it...the review I have on it is dated back in 2004, and apparently its like an 802.11n router.....but 3 years ago, when technology wasnt up to date (hence PRE-N). 

What confuses me is that there is a Linksys WRT150N Wireless N Home Router which is $120, and is a genuine "n" router. Wouldnt it be better than the Belkin pre-N router? (and for $80 less)


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2007)

its linksys routers iv got an both work fine, dont see any reason to get the belkin one if its more expensive

edit - if your setting it up anytime soon get netstumbler, will help to get best signal,


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

spud107 said:


> its linksys routers iv got an both work fine, dont see any reason to get the belkin one if its more expensive



Yeah I don't get how the 3 year old router is better than the new router, and why he thinks a "pre-n" would be better than an "n"...


----------



## spud107 (Dec 12, 2007)

slap him on the side of the head and say NO!


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

spud107 said:


> slap him on the side of the head and say NO!



I might just do that .

lol, im looking into these Dlink and Netgear MIMO routers/wireless cards but wondering what would be better...the linksys 802.11n router or a dlink/netgear 802.11g router with MIMO.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Personally I would get a Linksys WRT54GL and install a 3rd party firmware on it.  They go for about $55 in the states.  Use the 3rd party firmware to up the radio power so you get a good signal in all the locations you need it.

That is what I have in my house and it works wonderfully.  Hell, when I really upped the power I could pick it up a block away from my house, connect to it, and use it.

The 3rd party firmware also lets you do cool things like static DHCP, so you can set it up so that all 3 computers always get the same IP address(nice for port forwarding situations).

The firmware I use is Thibor's HyperWRT. http://www.thibor.co.uk/


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hows the range of it without the third party firmware? Its only around $100 (posted) which isnt too bad.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Without the 3rd party firmware it wouldn't cover my enitire house, but my house is 2 stories+basement.  The router is in the northeast room on the second story, and I could connect to it in most of my house, but the south west room on the first story and the basement were kind of bad and would drop out every once in a while.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, thats still not too bad .

I shall do some more research tomorrow. As for now, im off to bed .


----------



## IggSter (Dec 12, 2007)

I use a belkin pre-N MIMO wireless router (in a 100yr old house with very thick walls) and not only do i get complete coverage inside the house but i get 108Meg connection at 100M range outside.

Definately get MIMO for extra coverage.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 12, 2007)

Think about a second hand netgear WAG102 or WG302 from ebay (DONT get WAG302, its buggy). These Network Bridge Access Points have got a high power output that will go some distance. You can also use them in "repeater" mode... which means you can put the thing somewhere in the middle of the house and it will basically bridge your router and your PC.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 13, 2007)

...P.S. 

I use a WG302 as a base (bridge) and a WAG102 as a node(bridge) to link two buildings separated by a road. LAN on each side, printers and servers and PCs and laptops on each side. Works as a single LAN once bridged. NICE.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a WRT54Gv3, best thing EVER with the DDWRT fireware on it.  I can increase the signal until it overheats, but I put a fan on it so no worries


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

i think this is a good choice for you in my opinion 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-083-NG&groupid=46&catid=1012&subcat=

this router has the widest coverage and best signal strength for what environment you have, the signal is extremely powerful and 108mbps you cant go wrong, i have a super g+ wireless router and wnic and has never let me down, tried pushing a 5gb file and didnt drop the connection.

also i think this card will go perfect with it 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-020-NG&groupid=46&catid=1002&subcat=


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have a WRT54Gv3, best thing EVER with the DDWRT fireware on it.  I can increase the signal until it overheats, but I put a fan on it so no worries


Don't microwave your brain. I hope it is well away from pets and humans.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Don't microwave your brain. I hope it is well away from pets and humans.



I fear I already have...  it's cool, when I measure the radiation of the room my CDV-700 says i'm going to die a painful death.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 14, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> i think this is a good choice for you in my opinion
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-083-NG&groupid=46&catid=1012&subcat=
> 
> this router has the widest coverage and best signal strength for what environment you have, the signal is extremely powerful



Nice for a typical domestic home. But if you want to send long distances, or build a long distance directional bridge, then you need an external antenna that you can enlarge, boost, or direct. Even do a home brew kit: http://www.saunalahti.fi/elepal/antennit.html http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Don't microwave your brain. I hope it is well away from pets and humans.



Just btw, it sits about about my head level on top of my computer so...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

well actually this router is used at my school and i can get a signal from the gates , so i think the signal is pretty strong and reaches far


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 14, 2007)

Good info. Impressive.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 14, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> Nice for a typical domestic home.



Remember, thats what its gonna be used for .


I'm not planning to allow the whole suburb to use my friends internet


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay, today I went through the routers with her, and we decided upon:

The Netgear Rangemax DG834PN, for $164 AUD and the Netgear WG311T, for $60 AUD.

Now, while I was looking at the store catalogue I found some interesting things. These include:

For $152, I can get the Netgear WNR834B RangeMax, which is a whole lot better than the DG834PN as it is 802.11n. Also, for a mere $89, I can get the Netgear WPN824 Rangemax.

The only difference I could see between the $89 WPN824 and $164 DG834PN is that one is for ADSL and one is for cable/DSL. IIRC, you can install ADSL/ADSL2+ internet on a cable/DSL router, as it is a form of DSL. Am I right in saying that? Is the only difference between these two routers that simple fact? (the $89 one actually has 7 antennas, as opposed to the $164's 6 antennas)

I'm not interested in the WNR834B for $152 as 802.11n isnt needed.

Oh and just one last thing, I changed the WLAN card to a Netgear PCI WPN311. Its only $53 AUD and boasts "Rangemax" over the $60 Netgear WG311T's simple "super G".

So basically guys, am I making the right decisions ? Will these cable/DSL routers work fine with ADSL and ADSL2+?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

go with the DG834PN and WPN311 , the signal for both is really strong and reaches far, my school has the DG834PN and has had no problems with it so far, the connection never drops out although there are about 50 connections all accessing the network and internet at the same time 
the WPN311 and a DG834PN is a good combo and will not dissapoint you 

cable is totally incompatible with adsl and adsl2, has a different connecor and uses different protocol's and signals.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 18, 2007)

craigwhiteside said:


> cable is totally incompatible with adsl and adsl2, has a different connecor and uses different protocol's and signals.



Lol yeah, but im talking about cable/*DSL* routers. Now, isnt ADSL just a form of DSL? Shouldnt ADSL work on a DSL router?

See she doesnt actually need the inbuilt modem of the DG834PN (as she already has a modem) and hence, I would think just getting the WPN824 would do. 

From what I have gathered, the WPN824 IS the DG834PN without the built in ADSL/2+ modem, which isnt needed as I have already said (she has the ADSL modem). Correct me if I am wrong, but thats the only difference I see .


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

dsl is for digital subscribers line, and adsl is for asynchronous digital subscribers line
i think they use different protocol's to send packets, i know they use a different system of connecting home networks with the isp aswell


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah I get that, but the sending and recieveing of data packets is done by the modem isnt it. I would think that a normal ADSL modem (with an ethernet port) would hook up to a cable/DSL router with no problems (as ethernet is ethernet, its not changing ).


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 18, 2007)

oh, i see now lol, thought you were talking bout a dsl modem  



guess i need to look a bit more closer


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL yeah, all I want to know is if I can use an ADSL modem on a cable/DSL router . 

B/c as I said, the two routers are identical, yet the one without the inbuilt modem is half the price (and she doesnt need an inbuilt modem as she has an external modem )


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> LOL yeah, all I want to know is if I can use an ADSL modem on a cable/DSL router .
> 
> B/c as I said, the two routers are identical, yet the one without the inbuilt modem is half the price (and she doesnt need an inbuilt modem as she has an external modem )



The regular router will work fine., so long as it's able to log into the ADSL modem.


----------

